# [Solved] bei Update will Portagte "Use-Flag" wegnehmen

## Louisdor

Hi @ all!  :Smile: 

Habe vor ein paar Minuten emerge --sync laufen lassen. Wieso will Portage jetzt (-bash-completion%*) bei app-admin/eselect-1.2.15?

In der /etc/portage/package.use habe ich app-admin/eselect bash-completion drin stehen.

Wofür steht das "%"? In den Man-Pages von Portage bzw. emerge habe ich leider keine Hinweise gefunden.

```
amd64x2 ~ # emerge -tuvpDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies             ... done!                          

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/php-5.3.8  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt ctype curl fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap inifile intl ipv6 json mysql mysqli nls phar posix readline session simplexml ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xpm zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -cdb -cjk -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -interbase -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xsl" 

[nomerge       ]  app-admin/eselect-php-0.6.2 

[ebuild   R    ]   app-admin/eselect-1.2.15  USE="-doc (-bash-completion%*)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

amd64x2 ~ #
```

Kann mir da mal jemand auf die Sprünge helfen.  :Wink: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Josef.95

Hi aleX

Dann hast du in der Manpage vermutlich nicht gründlich genug gesucht  :Wink: 

man emerge sagt dazu 

```
-   prefix   not enabled (either disabled or removed)

*   suffix   transition to or from the enabled state

%   suffix   newly added or removed

()   circumfix   forced, masked, or removed
```

MfG

Josef

----------

## Louisdor

Hi Josef,

ja, sorry, muss ich wohl wirklich übersehen haben. Konnte mich aber erinnern, dass ich es irgendwo schon mal gelesen habe.

Habe es nur leider per man emerge und dann /% nicht gefunden. ...

Merci vielmals. Das heisst dann also, dass es bash-completion für eselect nicht mehr gibt?

Ciao & Solved,

aleX!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Wenn ich den ChangeLog von eselect richtig verstanden habe, wurde die bash-completion nicht entfernt, sondern sie wird nun anders implementiert: 

```
  09 Sep 2011; Ulrich Mueller <ulm@gentoo.org> -eselect-1.2.11.ebuild,

  eselect-1.2.15.ebuild, -eselect-1.2.16.ebuild, eselect-1.2.17.ebuild,

  eselect-9999.ebuild:

  Migrate to bash-completion-r1.eclass. Remove old.
```

----------

